# 10 gallon hardscape opinions



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks nice! I'm not sure if you want that driftwood in there if it has been in saltwater. I think you can boil it out, but I'd wait for someone to confirm.


----------



## jonthan (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks  And I'll do some research on the driftwood.


----------



## markusdowny (Mar 8, 2012)

Stones that are collected from beaches should be fine...They don't absorb salt after all...You might want to soak them in freshwater for a while?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Pretty good start. In general, small piles of rocks followed up by straggler rocks a little further away (just one or two) usually end up lending better lines. In nature, they are rarely spaced how a person might naturally do it by hand. 

I would rest two stones against the backside of the branch, two stones against the front side of the branch, and then one stone about two stone lengths away from either side as well.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## jonthan (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow! that looks amazing!! Nice work, I'll re arrange my rocks a bit to replicate this. I don't think I could grow plants that beautiful though :/ thanks for the help


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Ha, glad you like! I think that's the first time I've ever done a photoshop edit on someone's scape.


----------

